# What’s your EDC?



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Looking for a little gun porn. Whatcha guys carry?

Lately, I’ve been packing my Sig P229 Legion SAO with a Tier1 holster


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i'm a simple man when it comes to EDC and try to stick to the fundamentals of the term EDC...every day carry. most will pack when convenient but a pocket pistol like the LCP and a desantis holster can always be with you. that doesn't mean you can't pack a larger frame when convenient or needed but EDC means you don't get caught without one.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I prefer a Browning BMG but will sometimes fall back to a simple punt-gun.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Bax* said:


> I prefer a Browning BMG but will sometimes fall back to a simple punt-gun.


You ever try packing a spud gun? That'll
Learn them bad guys


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ray said:


> You ever try packing a spud gun? That'll
> Learn them bad guys


You'll shoot yer eye out with one of those!

In all seriousness though, I've been through the CCP class three times and still haven't gotten my permit. I injured my hand years ago and don't have great range of motion and don't fingerprint well. So I need to get someone that's really good at printing at BCI to help me.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

APD said:


> i'm a simple man when it comes to EDC and try to stick to the fundamentals of the term EDC...every day carry. most will pack when convenient but a pocket pistol like the LCP and a desantis holster can always be with you. that doesn't mean you can't pack a larger frame when convenient or needed but EDC means you don't get caught without one.


Agreed. I literally pack mine every single day, even if it's a quick trip to the store, with a proper belt and holster, packing the p229 isn't much of an issue. That said, I have been looking at some pocket pistols.

Going to get the FNS-9c in a week or two.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Beretta APX...with a Blackhawk Tecgrip. Go ahead and laugh if you want but I don't care what anyone says, tecgrips are sweet. Hiking/hunting requires the Serpa of course.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I've 3 EDC setup's and which one I'm using depends on the season, and if I'm in the city, or the mountains. S&W shield 9mm, and SAI Mil Spec 1911A1. Hopefully, someday, ill change it out for a 10mm.

1. City Late spring/Summer (IWB)
2. City Late fall/ winter (OWB)
3. Mountain, all 4 seasons.

I used to not carry around town consistently, only when I had to go to areas I thought my be potentially unsafe for some reason. It just occurred to me how much times have changed over the past 5 years or so, because If I leave my neighborhood these days, I'm always carrying. It's just how things are now. Makes me sad. As much as I like my firearms, i'd rather not feel compelled to carry one every day.

edit: Upgraded the sights on my shield some time ago. I forget the exact sights. Tritium "I dot" i think. I always preferred a 2 dot setup.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Ray me and you think alike lol. Waiting for my Tier 1 holster to come in and will be carrying a Sig P365XL with 15rd clip. I didn’t do the extra clip though. Going to have to actually start wearing regular pants and a belt though lol. I mostly wear performance or workout type clothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Jedidiah said:


> Beretta APX...with a Blackhawk Tecgrip. Go ahead and laugh if you want but I don't care what anyone says, tecgrips are sweet. Hiking/hunting requires the Serpa of course.


Not laughing at all good sir, one of my buddies packs with that every single day, says it's incredibly comfortable


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Lone_Hunter said:


> I've 3 EDC setup's and which one I'm using depends on the season, and if I'm in the city, or the mountains. S&W shield 9mm, and SAI Mil Spec 1911A1. Hopefully, someday, ill change it out for a 10mm.
> 
> 1. City Late spring/Summer (IWB)
> 2. City Late fall/ winter (OWB)
> ...


Nice man! I really like that 1911, makes me miss the ones I had. Winter does making carry full size a lot easier, I'll even pack my G17 on occasion


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Brettski7 said:


> Ray me and you think alike lol. Waiting for my Tier 1 holster to come in and will be carrying a Sig P365XL with 15rd clip. I didn't do the extra clip though. Going to have to actually start wearing regular pants and a belt though lol. I mostly wear performance or workout type clothing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great minds good sir! I actually wear gym clothes daily, you can still pack comfortably without printing at all. I use an Elite Survival Systems belt and just strap it around your waist, carry appendix and put a hoodie on, no one ever knows.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I use a Ace Case with my LCP. Its simple, cheap... and just works. Easy to slip it all into a pocket and forget about it.

https://www.amazon.com/Ruger-Pocket-Holster-MADE-U-S/dp/B004N2JQWO

-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Ray said:


> Nice man! I really like that 1911, makes me miss the ones I had. Winter does making carry full size a lot easier, I'll even pack my G17 on occasion


Thanks. Swapped out the recoil spring for a heavier one for +P rounds, and changed the grips to magpul. Holster was new surplus for the M9, but it's easily modified to fit a 1911. (a few washers, a 1/4 bolt,nut, some rubber tubing, and a hot awl.) Saved a lot of money that way on the holster.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a Model of 1911. It rarely sees daylight at this point. 8) Most people dont know what the "of" means.

-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

DallanC said:


> I have a Model of 1911. It rarely sees daylight at this point. 8) Most people dont know what the "of" means.
> 
> -DallanC


Lemme guess. No hump on the backstrap. No scallop in the trigger guard, smaller beavertail (or lack thereof), and ahh... was that it? I forget. One does not see an original 1911 very often. The A1 followed, and after that, it's custom jobs galore.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Serial # puts it at 1918 MFG date. Last year of WWI

-DallanC


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

All of them anymore are custom. I’d really like to get a WWII era 1911. That said, I’d also really like to get a 2011


----------



## aspiring_hunter (May 6, 2020)

Sig 365 XL. With a Romeo Zero red dot. 

Frustrating not being able to practice with it as a result of 9mm shortage. 

Also have a Sig legion 229 handgun and LOVE how they shoot! It's just hard to beat the low profile of the 365 XL for EDC.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

aspiring_hunter said:


> Sig 365 XL. With a Romeo Zero red dot.
> 
> Frustrating not being able to practice with it as a result of 9mm shortage.
> 
> Also have a Sig legion 229 handgun and LOVE how they shoot! It's just hard to beat the low profile of the 365 XL for EDC.


I'm gonna find and throw a Holosun site on mine. Smith and edwards had about 20 boxes of Browning 200ct practice ammo just the other day. I'm sure it's all gone now but CAL Ranch and smith and Edwards seem to get it in pretty often. It's out there just got to keep an eye out for it. I typically only go to those two stores anymore for ammo as Sportsman's rarely has any in. They are getting as bad as Cabelas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Glock 48...


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Glock 19 when in jeans... Shield for the summer and shorts. 

9mm works for me.


----------

